# Questions to ask when searching for a new trainer?



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Ask if you can observe one of the trainer's lessons to see what it is like. Also, don't be hesitant about paying for an evaluation lesson. By taking one lesson, you are not committing yourself to a long-term relationship. The evaluation lesson would help the trainer access your skill level and help you get a feel for whether the trainer can help you.


----------



## enc0410 (Jul 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, sometimes you won't know a bad situation until after you've been there awhile. A trainer should always be concerned for safety. I agree with observing other lessons. Be wary of trainers who try to SELL SELL SELL. If they tell you that you have to buy their shirts or equipment in order to take lessons, look elsewhere. I had one trainer that would charge extra for everything. Start taking lessons at multiple places to help you see which one fits for your needs.


----------



## enc0410 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ask what disciplines they specialize in and their show records. Even if you aren't planning to show, the trainers showing abilities will reflect how appropriate their training methods are. If you have your own horse, ask if it would be possible for you to trailer your horse there for lessons. It might be helpful if you run into problems at home. If you don't have your own horse, ask what fees you would be charged if you wanted to go to shows with them using one of their horese. Saddle seat barns usually go to shows with academy classes for people taking lessons and it's possible you could split the cost with someone else using the same horse. If money is tight ask if they will allow you to work off a portion of the cost of lessons by cleaning stalls. Alot of places are always short staff and its a relatively cheap way for them to get some help (also called a working student).


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you for the tips everyone! It has been a VERY long time since I have had to search for a new trainer (moving states will do that to you I suppose) and I am pretty rusty!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely audit a lesson. There is no better way to see how a trainer handles their students than by watching them teach xD


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Watch a lesson. Do they serve YOUR purposes? i.e. if a green horse do they do green horses. imho show records are immaterial. Do they teach well? Do the horses go properly?


----------

